# UKC show, July 4th Claremont, CA



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

This is a Two day Event Come out and have some fun see you all there!!!

CALIFORNIA
GOLDEN WEST TOY FOX TERRIER ASSOCIATION
CLAREMONT (O) CONF JS
Jul 4; S1 Susan Nikkel JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7-8:45 am Show 9 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Stud Dog, Brood Bitch, Veteran, Altered, Brace
Jul 4; S2 Carol Gaines JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7-8:45 am Show 9 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Stud Dog, Brood Bitch, Veteran, Altered, Brace
Jul 5; S1 Lisa Enriquez JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7-8:45 am Show 9 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Stud Dog, Brood Bitch, Veteran, Altered, Brace
Jul 5; S2 Arlene Grimes JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7-8:45 am Show 9 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Stud Dog, Brood Bitch, Veteran, Altered, Brace
DOS $25; JS & NLC $5; PE $18, $12 GRCH; Weekend Special $60 same dog all 4 shows received by June 28, 2009
*Hotel Claremont, 840 S. Indian Hill Blvd 91711 (909) 621-4831 or (800) 322-6559 www.hotelclaremont.com; Take the Indian Hill Blvd exit off the I-10 and head south. At the first light turn left into Hotel Parking lot.*
Chairperson: Richard Johnson
Event Secretary: Patricia Johnson, 51215 Sandsong Ave, Johnson Valley CA 92285-2961 (760) 364-3130 [email protected]


----------

